# EQUITATION... what do the judges look for?



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm going to state, and the jumping has changed to Equitation. I've done Equitation before, once... I'm considering on having a few lessons... but i was wondering what the judges look for??

Thanks!


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Equitation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

"Equitation may refer to a rider's position while mounted, and encompass a rider's ability to ride correctly and with effective aids. In horse show competition, the rider, rather than the horse is evaluated. Such classes go by different names, depending on region, including equitation classes, rider classes, or horsemanship classes. *Judging criteria covers the rider's performance and control of the horse, use of riding aids, proper attire, correct form, and usually factor in rider poise and the cleanliness and polish of horse, rider and equipment.* The performance of the horse is not judged per se, but a poorly-performing horse is considered to reflect the ability of the rider."


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

hmm, thanks... i know it's jumping, in australia it's called equitation, but pretty sure every where else calls it hunt seat? im not sure, but thanks!


----------



## Ashley at Rivermont (Aug 18, 2011)

I judge and have for several years, and some of the top things I look for is a good leg, a good heel that is down, soft hands, a clean consistent ride, and I like to see a clean turnout for horse & rider. I like to see a horse and rider that just seem to "click" with one another, have good flow together. I love to see a great leg and position as soon as a rider enters the ring though! I would say that's the first thing that catches my eye!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

wow thanks heaps, but what is a good leg position? how long should the stirrups be? I'm only like 160cm, and my pony is 13.1hh... if you wanted to know.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

By good leg position I would assume heel, hip and shoulder in a vertical line. I would also think that a good leg includes being solid and not flying all over the place. Your stirrups should probably set at jumping length.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

this is a 90cm jump, and ill be jumping 80cm at state, but is this a good EQ? leg, hands etc. over the jump?


----------



## stellakhaleesilove (Nov 26, 2017)

You need to put your heels down, toes in, and try not to duck so much over the jump. But you look good.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

stellakhaleesilove said:


> You need to put your heels down, toes in, and try not to duck so much over the jump. But you look good.


See, that's why I can't participate in any judged sports, because the emphasis is _always_ on form over function. Why do the toes have to be "in"? Nobody who seeks a stable position with their legs bent and their feet apart will strive to have their feet parallel to each other.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

stellakhaleesilove said:


> You need to put your heels down, toes in, and try not to duck so much over the jump. But you look good.





mmshiro said:


> Why do the toes have to be "in"?



Actually you don't need_ toes in..._
You need to have and can have a reasonable angle of turnout..

My horses have a pretty good round barrel...no way is my leg and foot not going to have a degree of turnout happen. 
Those two parts of my body work in alignment...

If you read, research some of the written articles and books some of the most respected judges, riders, trainers and competitors in the world wrote there are actual #'s of degree your foot should angle out from the horse...and formulas to figure if what you do is correct by those standards.
That is true on where and how to place the stirrup leg and footbed on your foot too...
There are many "technical" parts to riding if you want to get into that aspect of it...
Most do not, are not required to know nor know why done it is as it is...

As for "ducking over a fence"... 
I too noticed that "look" to the picture presented...
I was taught a very long time ago, _"You don't duck to the horse, the horse rises to meet you..."_
A fine line of how to prepare for a jump of any height or width, but doing it the wrong way puts you and the horse off-balance...to what degree is all rider controlled.
If the horse "rises", you are centered...
If you "duck" you are slightly off-center or really off-center and that _does_ affect that horses balance during the jump and landing...
 :runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

Toes are not in, toes are out. You use the inside of your calf to cue.

You also don't duck. You arch your back and let the horse come up to you. If you keep your eyes up this will happen naturally without any effort on your part.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Equitation, like any other riding, is judged as per discipline, and yes, it is on the rider, although in tough competition, no matter how well that ride rides, he is not going to win anything on a horse that bucks, blows leads, etc
HUS is simply stock horse English Eq. Open English calls it just English Equitation
Jumping, where the rider is judged, would be equitation over fences. Naturally, that equitation is not going to be the same as on the rail, or in an equitation pattern.
Here is a link on equitation over fences

Judging Horse Events - Equitation over Fences - eXtension


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

here is another link on judging equitation over fences

http://blog.annamullin.com/judging-hunters-equitation-a-big-difference/


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is a video, with a judge' s comments, on an equitation class over fences






You can also have equitation on the flat, either English or western


----------

